# Ventrilo help, no sound



## downpour

I am having a very weird problem with my Ventrilo. What is happening is, I can not hear people talk at all, in any Ventrilo server. I can however hear the Ventrilo Default noises, when I change channels, enter a server, or push my push to talk key. People can hear what I am saying though. This happened recently and I do not remember changing any Ventrilo settings. Also, I am not getting any Codec error messages, as a lot of people with this problem have.

Help please?


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Hi downpour and welcome to TSF,

In Setup make sure that in the drop down box listed "Output Device" that you have selected your sound card. 
Or if it is your headset make sure that is selected. If you can here the other sounds ventrilo makes then look under the tab Binds and check what output device it is using.


----------



## wordz

Aus_karlos.

I have the same problem, but im confused about that bindings..

My bindings, input,output options are, Realtek high sound, Speakers, and default

I have logitech headphones, and im using win7..


Reply soon please.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

If its the USB logitech headset like mine it should show up as.
Speakers (Logitech Wireless Headset)


----------



## Lanstark

Im having same problem when i got my new headset. Logitech g35.

I installed the g35 and logged into ventrilo, i could chat to them for 1 min or so but then it just dissapeared. And when i try to reboot the sound is still gone. The sounds goes on again if you re-install the g35 and dont touch ventrilo again. 

I want to chat with my friends 

I guess i have a little diffrent problem couse my sound doesnt go back if you dont re-install the software?


----------



## Hinin

I'm having the same problem, and I alrdy try to set all the setting still don't work.
I can hear myself at setup -> test, all other sound is working.
I had reinstll the ventrilo, sound card driver.
I'm using win7 x64, I try install ventrilo x86 and x64 also having the same problem.
pls help


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey Guys, Welcome to TSF

Have you tried making sure that the two boxes at the bottom of Ventrilo aren't ticked.

Also, check in Settings you do not have the "Use Direct Sound" for the output box selected.

It may be worth trying a different Codec (using the Vent Menu)

Cheers,
Redeye3323


----------



## Yorgo

Hello, I am having the same issue. I have tried all the suggestions mentioned here and a lot of other things. This problem just happened randomly for me, I left to work with ventrilo working fine and when I came home and tried to use it the problem started. So nothing was installed or changed to say a setting did something to effect it.

I have tried reinstalling ventrilo and same problem exists. Sounds works fine everywhere but vent. I can still hear sounds in vent but no voice or speach, when I join a channel it starts the sentence but fades out the rest of "so and so has joined the channel".


----------



## Narok

I was having a similar problem for a couple hours. The fix that I finally found was to go to control panel > sound> right click whatever device you're currently using > then configure.

My problem was that I switched to a new device but it didn't configure properly. My stereo speakers were set to 5.1 surround sound. So I was getting all the sound that was meant to go through the speakers available in the surround sound configuration. but the vent voices were being sent to a speaker that wasn't there. so make sure the config option you have selected matches the speaker/headphone setup you're currently using. I assume most headphones would be stereo like mine. hope this gives you guys an idea to try. I was worried I might have to buy a new sound card.


----------



## Ed Grable

when i downloaded ventrilo all my sound quit working nothing is muted i can hear the speakers pop when i shut down or start up what happened?


----------



## Rifraf911

Hi,

I had the same problem. I was using Win 7 with a brand new system. Installed Vent and all was working fine. I use it for WoW and keeping in touch with friends from the years past. Then all of a sudden I couldnt hear anything on vent. No settings were changed and i was stumped, but they could still hear me. I could also hear computer/gaming sounds just not vent.

I came here, checked the settings as stated earlier and nothing seemed wrong. So i went and reinstalled my sounds drivers and poof! It all works fine again (clearer than at the start).

Thanks for the ideas and advice everyone 

I did have to set my headphones to speakers though.


----------



## gcq4nb

I also have the same issue. I can't hear anyone, but they can hear me. Mute is not checked. I've tried the sound output as default and built in output with no results. Amplifiers are set to 10 and +10 for inbound and outbound. I am using Mac OSX 10.6.5. Help?


----------



## Talet

Hello everyone, I just experienced the same problem even after installing the newest vent and drivers for my headphones. How I fixed it was by going to control panel -> sound -> recording-> right clicking microphone -> properties -> advanced -> unclicking exclusive mode. I re enabled it afterward and found it was still working. Not sure why it fixed it. Hopefully this works for anyone else having this problem.


----------



## -WOLF-

Please create a new thread so that we may better deal with your problem personally and avoid confusion with the OP.


----------



## skoozar

I am using Logitech G930 and the headphones have a switch to change from 7.1 sound to 2.1 sound vice versa. I was using 7.1 and switched it to 2.1. I was happily surprised I could hear others talking.

I have had a similar problem with my 5.1 speakers with some games. The sound was distorted or barely audible. I changed the speaker in the game or windows to fix it.

So, I suggest try changing your speaker settings to something different that 5.1 or 7.1.
Hope this helps.


----------

